# Discus, and Fish Room!



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

I've never owned any Discus' before, and I must admit that they're pretty cool! I picked up six 2.5 - 3" Discus' a couple of days, and they're still settling in. Enjoy :]


----------



## SandeepD (Dec 25, 2011)

nice Discus and setup. Does the Discus tank have an external filter ? I guess its quite easy to keep it clean.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks all. The Discus tank has an AC110 and Eheim 2215. I was debating whether or not to have substrate, and I'm glad I went bare bottom. Discus are such messy eaters, and at this size, I'm probably feeding him 5 - 6 times a day and things can get pretty messy!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

They are messy, especially if they eat a lot of BH, but since you have a BB tank, vacuuming is a piece of cake.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lovely fish!


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

george said:


> They are messy, especially if they eat a lot of BH, but since you have a BB tank, vacuuming is a piece of cake.


Haven't tried beef heart yet, but planning to in the future. I'm currently feeding them blackworms and tetra bits


----------

